# Sour dough starter and simple recipe?



## jcam222 (Jun 25, 2022)

My best friends 14 yo daughter has become enamored with making bread. Pretty basic white bread so far. Do any of you have a good starter sourdough recipe to share? Also I wondered if anyone had starter I could buy? Happy to pay for it and postage. Always love it when the young ones get interested in cooking / baking. Like to encourage it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 25, 2022)

I just saw a sourdough starter on an online auction earlier this week...never saw that before. But good to see young people getting interested!

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 25, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> I just saw a sourdough starter on an online auction earlier this week...never saw that before. But good to see young people getting interested!
> 
> Ryan


Hmm I’ll have to check FB marketplace for sure


----------



## sandyut (Jun 25, 2022)

I have a rescue starter (dried starter stored in the freezer)  I can send you.  It makes great bread and pie crust.  PM me your address.  I'll pick up the shipping - no sweat.

this is my reipe
Sourdough 2.0




100g Starter
350g water
500g flour
10g salt



Mix water, starter, and salt. Add flour.
Autolyse at room temp about 1 hour
Lift and fold 20-25 the first time
3 more lift and fold sessions 30-60 minutes apart
Bulk fermentation at room temp @68 degrees this is overnight and into next day @24 hours
Lift and fold to make a loose ball
Place ball in rice floured banneton
Final proof in refer 4-24 hours – longer is better
Bake: 425 cover for 25 minutes
Remove lid and bake till desired color is achieved.
Cool on rack at least one hour


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 25, 2022)

sandyut said:


> I have a rescue starter (dried starter stored in the freezer)  I can send you.  It makes great bread and pie crust.  PM me your address.  I'll pick up the shipping - no sweat.
> 
> this is my reipe
> Sourdough 2.0
> ...


Really appreciate it! She will get a kick out of it for sure. Can you send me instructions on how to activate and feed as well? I can Google that I suppose as well.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 25, 2022)

BGKYSmoker
 makes lots of sour dough. He feeds those jars like pets. Lol


----------



## Fueling Around (Jun 25, 2022)

You can get starter from many sources.  I have the Oregon trail starter.
But, the foreign starter will usually die out until your local yeast takes up the ferment.
That is my experience. I had better luck just starting from local wheat.  Luckily, I can source local wheat flour.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 26, 2022)

HA

I do discard and feed 2x daily. Guess i should dry some and send out.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jun 26, 2022)

jcam222 said:


> My best friends 14 yo daughter has become enamored with making bread. Pretty basic white bread so far. Do any of you have a good starter sourdough recipe to share? Also I wondered if anyone had starter I could buy? Happy to pay for it and postage. Always love it when the young ones get interested in cooking / baking. Like to encourage it.


Google the cleaver carrot for beginner sourdough.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 26, 2022)

BGKYSmoker said:


> Google the cleaver carrot for beginner sourdough.


I just read that start to finish . Cleared up all my questions about how to get started . 



 jcam222
 keep us posted on her progress please .


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 28, 2022)

Printed out the directions , and mixed it up on Sunday . Just used AP . Not much yesterday , but it's all festered up today . First feeding in a few .


----------



## jcam222 (Jun 28, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> I just read that start to finish . Cleared up all my questions about how to get started .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure will. She’s excited to give it a go.


----------

